

Chrome passes IE in browser share - Mitt
http://www.h-online.com/open/news/item/Chrome-passes-IE-in-browser-share-1580620.html

======
harrywye
Although this has been partly helped by MS's resistance to innovation (e.g.,
with regards to HTML5), Chrome's rise for the last few years has been truly
amazing nonetheless. Chrome is not just for developers any more. I see more
and more IE9 commercials these days, but would it really help to reverse or
slow down Chrome's momentum at this point?

